# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Addition to MP3 page - The Bills, Mando Coloured Glasses

## NewsFetcher

A new audio file has been added to the Mandolin Cafe MP3 page and podcast.

Song title: _Mando Coloured Glasses_
By: The Bills
From the recording: Trail of Tales
Hear it on the Mandolin Cafe MP3 page... or

Stream it below or download it:



Your browser does not support the audio element.


 Using iTunes? Connect with us by using this link. Need instructions on how to do that? Here's a video tutorial.

----------

bradlaird, 

EdHanrahan, 

lukmanohnz, 

tkdboyd

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

All best and finest mandolin music comes from famed mandolin players we've all heard of and aspire to play like...

Wrong.

This is a remarkable piece of music but you need to listen to the entire cut. I'm afraid for many, 2-3 minutes of concentrating is too much to ask for on the internet. This is why we continue to operate this web site, for moments like this created by people you've never heard of, and we've never heard of. YMMV.

----------

danielpatrick, 

DougC

----------


## Billgrass

Remarkable! Thank you Scott for the nudge. I really enjoyed the tune.

----------


## dshipp

Don't stop now.  I followed the link on the MP3 page to http://thebills.ca, where there's a great video on the band.  Wish I was out west so I could catch a live show.

----------


## scapier

Wow.  Inspirational.

----------


## lukmanohnz

THIS is why I love the cafe.

----------


## outsidenote

That was cool.  Evolution of a theme.

----------


## JH Murray

They've really matured. They used to be known as the Bill Hilly Band.

----------


## manjitsu

Beautiful. Just beautiful!

----------


## Mark Seale

Fantastic!

----------


## John Duncan

Loved it! Great harmony, dynamics, and feel.

----------


## ccravens

Good song.

I never once believed that all best and finest mandolin music comes from famed mandolin players we've all heard of and aspire to play like.

----------


## tmsweeney

Real music for real people, really nice

----------

